# Mystery Shopping



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I would like referrals for legitimate mystery shopping sites. DH is signed up with one, but doesn't see much within our driving distance. We're not looking for big bucks, but just something to get us out of the house and maybe pay for a meal since we're retired.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.a-closer-look.com/

And:

https://allstar.shopmetrics.com/login.asp

I used to know more of them, but it's been several years since I last went mystery shopping.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you very much.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

This young lady has some good information on mystery shopping and lists the companies she has had good luck with.

Scroll down the page until you see Mystery Shopping (Part 1)(Part 2), under Home Business Ideas.

http://www.littlehouseliving.com/making-money-from-home

Good luck to you!
SBJ


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

there's a legit list at ratracerebellion.com


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

For some reason I can't include the link here, but this is the place you want to go for answers. It is a mystery shop and merchandising forum.
mysteryshopforum . com


----------



## SelfReliantMike (Aug 9, 2016)

fransean said:


> For some reason I can't include the link here, but this is the place you want to go for answers. It is a mystery shop and merchandising forum.
> mysteryshopforum . com


Yes, I used that one a few years ago when I was doing mystery shopping in between having "Normal" jobs. There are lots of scams, but there ARE a few legitimate sites. I found, for me, that there was too much travel time to get to the locations where shops were available to really make it cost effective. And I lived in a major metropolitan area. Again, that was just my assessment of my time value.

If you have a smart phone, check out two apps: gig walk and field agent. They are pretty simple to get set up. Basically, once you have them set up, they will list shops you can do on a map of your current location. Most are in the $3-$6 range, but if you get lucky and hit a campaign right when it starts, you might get 10 done in a day. At this point, I just use them when I am already out and about to see if there is anything near to or on the way to where I am already planning on going. Every little bit helps!

Good luck to you, and keep us posted!

-M


----------

